# VPS: Host1Plus.com (From $1.83/mo)



## Aurimas (Oct 26, 2015)

*Host1Plus is a UK based international cloud computing technologies empowered hosting company which provides shared hosting, Linux and Windows Cloud hosting, VPS hosting, Reseller hosting, Dedicated servers, domain name registration services and SSL certificates. Host1Plus can boast about the main values which are essential to an international web hosting company – stability, reliability and great support team.*



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*CURRENT LIMITED TIME SPECIAL OFFER*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
​


*We provide High Quality support (in English, Portuguese, Spanish and Lithuanian), guarantee 99.9% uptime and are confident in our claims because of our experienced technical staff and top-notch services. *



* *

*You can choose our VPS servers from four locations:* * USA** (Los Angeles and Chicago)*, *Germany*, *Brazil* *and* *South Africa*.

*All our VPS packages come with:*

*24/7 Support via live chat, phone or email by professionals*

*High-capacity, high-speed, highly redundant network*

*Industry leading uptime of 99.9%* 

*Powerful Intel Xeon CPU's*

*Easy to use control panel*

*Full automation*

*Console access*

*Centos, Ubuntu, Debian or Fedora OS*

*Dedicated IP address*

*Optimized security*

*Easy to upgrade, without turning off your server*

*Additional IP's - $2*

*cPanel license - $12/mo*

*WHMCS license - $18.95/mo*

*Extra-Care support - $30/mo*




*[SIZE=9pt]Prices below are for USA, Germany, Brazil and South Africa locations.[/SIZE]*





*Our VPS plans:*

*Amber*

*0.5 Core*



*256 MB RAM*



*20 GB HDD Disk Space*



*Bandwidth: 500 GB*



*Free Dedicated IP: 1*



*Annually:* $1.83 / month – Total Price $21.90

*Semi-Annually:* $1.88 / month – Total Price $11.29



*Quarterly:* $1.94 / month – Total Price $5.82



*Monthly:* *$*2.00 / month – Total Price $2.00



* *

*Bronze*

*1 Core*



*768 MB RAM*



*60 GB Disk Space*



*Bandwidth: 1000 GB*



*Free Dedicated IP: 1*



*Annually:* $4.34 / month – Total Price $52.05



*Semi-Annually:* $4.47 / month – Total Price $26.83



*Quarterly:* $4.61 / month – Total Price $13.83



*Monthly:* $4.75 / month – Total Price $4.75



* *

*Silver*



*2 Cores*



*2048 MB RAM*



*80 GB HDD Disk Space*



*Bandwidth: 2000 GB*



*Free Dedicated IP: 1*



*Annually:* $13.42 / month – Total Price $161.02

*Semi-Annually:* $13.83 / month – Total Price $83.00

*Quarterly:* $14.26 / month – Total Price $42.78



*Monthly:* $14.70 / month – Total Price $14.70



* *

*Gold*

*4 Cores*



*4096 MB RAM*



*200 GB HDD Disk Space*



*Bandwidth: 3000 GB*



*Free Dedicated IP: 1*



*Annually:* $26.74 / month – Total Price $320.92



*Semi-Annually:* $27.57 / month – Total Price $165.42



*Quarterly:* $28.42 / month – Total Price $85.27

*Monthly:* $29.30 / month – Total Price $29.30



* *

*Platinum*

*6 Cores*



*8192 MB RAM*



*500 GB HDD Disk Space*



*Bandwidth: 7000 GB*



*Free Dedicated IP: 1*



*Annually:* $58.87 / month – Total Price $706.41



*Semi-Annually:* $60.69 – Total Price $364.13



*Quarterly:* $62.57 / month – Total Price $187.70

*Monthly:* $64.50 / month – Total Price $64.50

*Diamond*

*8 Cores*



*16384 MB RAM*



*1000 GB HDD Disk Space*



*Bandwidth: 12000 GB*



*Free Dedicated IP: 1*



*Annually:* $95.83 / month – Total Price $1149.97

*Semi-Annually:* $98.80 / month – Total Price $592.77

*Quarterly:* $101.85 / month – Total Price $305.55



*Monthly:* $105.00 / month – Total Price $105.00

*Ready to order? Visit:*

http://www.host1plus.com/vps-hosting

*Accepted Forms Of Payment:*

*PayPal, Visa, MasterCard, American Express, Discover, JCB, Alipay, WebMoney, Skrill, CashU, Ebanx, Paysera.*





*We are trusted by thousands of clients to deliver them high quality and performance web hosting with superb customer support!*

*You can see our customer reviews here*  - shopperapproved.com/reviews/Host1Plus.com

*Have any questions?*

*Email* [email protected], *or write to us at our live chat service.*





*You can also join Host1Plus social networks for the latest news.*

*Facebook - Facebook.com/Host1Plus*



*Twitter - Twitter.com/Host1Plus*



*[SIZE=12pt]YouTube - Youtube.com/Host1Plus[/SIZE]*


----------



## sv01 (Oct 26, 2015)

where's your dc and test IP?


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 27, 2015)

sv01 said:


> where's your dc and test IP?



Johannesburg 154.127.61.2

Chicago 191.101.1.2

Los Angeles 191.101.9.6

Sao Paulo 181.41.197.5

Frankfurt 5.175.192.201

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------*

[email protected]:~# ./speedtest-cli.py
Retrieving speedtest.net configuration...
Retrieving speedtest.net server list...
Testing from Digital Energy Technologies Chile SpA (181.41.197.44)...
Selecting best server based on latency...
Hosted by NET S/A (Sao Paulo) [5.64 km]: 10.936 ms
Testing download speed........................................
Download: 179.21 Mbit/s
Testing upload speed..................................................
Upload: 171.30 Mbit/s

[email protected]:~# wget freevps.us/downloads/bench.sh -O - -o /dev/null|bash
CPU model :  Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2440 0 @ 2.40GHz
Number of cores : 1
CPU frequency :  2400.149 MHz
Total amount of ram : 512 MB
Total amount of swap : 256 MB
System uptime :   59 days, 12:53,       
Download speed from CacheFly: 16.3MB/s 
Download speed from Coloat, Atlanta GA: 1.90MB/s 
Download speed from Softlayer, Dallas, TX: 3.30MB/s 
Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 2.27MB/s 
Download speed from i3d.net, Rotterdam, NL: 2.03MB/s
Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 3.99MB/s 
Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 1.94MB/s 
Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 2.95MB/s 
Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 2.47MB/s 
Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 2.89MB/s 
I/O speed :  187 MB/s

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
[email protected] ~ # ./speedtest-cli.py
Retrieving speedtest.net configuration...
Retrieving speedtest.net server list...
Testing from Netstack Ltd (154.127.59.151)...
Selecting best server based on latency...
Hosted by Seacom Ltd (Cape Town) [13.84 km]: 73.928 ms
Testing download speed........................................
Download: 173.73 Mbit/s
Testing upload speed..................................................
Upload: 67.44 Mbit/s


[email protected] ~ # wget freevps.us/downloads/bench.sh -O - -o /dev/null|bash
CPU model :  Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2430 0 @ 2.20GHz
Number of cores : 1
CPU frequency :  2199.914 MHz
Total amount of ram : 512 MB
Total amount of swap : 256 MB
System uptime :   63 days, 11:18,       
Download speed from CacheFly: 1.60MB/s 
Download speed from Coloat, Atlanta GA: 1.24MB/s 
Download speed from Softlayer, Dallas, TX: 3.44MB/s 
Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 2.27MB/s 
Download speed from i3d.net, Rotterdam, NL: 1.86MB/s
Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 4.13MB/s 
Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 2.23MB/s 
Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 3.13MB/s 
Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 2.70MB/s 
Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 2.79MB/s 
I/O speed :  195 MB/s


----------

